# Running fan and computer cannot be turned on (SOLVED)

## VisionD

Hi there,

i have a really serious problem with one of my computers. Yesterday i turned it off and it just didn't really turn off. The fan kept running. After pulling the plug and putting it back in the fan keeps running again... and then the real problem appeared. I just couldn't turn it on again...

What's happening here?? The system is the first one in my list above.

Any ideas?? Please help. I need that stupid system for my university...

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## blendmaster

sometimes when i pull the plug on my computer because it crashes or somthing, it won't turn on.  in my case, all i had to do was plug it back in, push the reset button and then push the power button.  this might work on your computer too. if it doesn't, try seeing if there is a reset button of some sort on the PSU.

----------

## VisionD

Hi there,

thanks for the quick answer. 

Sorry, but your tip didn't fix my problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

I didn't find a reset button on the PSU right now. It is a Super Flower ST-420TS. Any ideas about this one??

.. Meanwhile i start googling...   :Wink: 

Greetz 

VisionD

----------

## blendmaster

at this point, you should start checking to see whats wrong. try using a different power supply or a different outlet or a different surge protector (if you use one).

----------

## VisionD

Hi,

i tested the power supply in a different computer with my own cables. It works in the other computer   :Evil or Very Mad: 

The only idea i have left is to try a different mainboard... but i hate to put my whole computer in a million pieces just to get that stupid mainboard out of it...

Any other ideas before i start turning the screws ??

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## Quarks

Maybe your power supply is too hot.

If your power supply is too hot it could be that there is too low resistance in the power supply module and the mainboard gets too high voltage; then it wo'nt work. -> Try after it cooled down.

The mainboard can have a thermo-control. If it's too hot in your pc-tower the mainboard may refuse work.

Another possibility is that you have a loose contact in your power supply.

 It may have worked in the other PC and then again not in yours.

Sorry for my bad english   :Confused: 

Have a nice day, Quarks

----------

## blendmaster

did you try swapping out the fan that was causing trouble?

----------

## VisionD

Hi guys,

thanks for the replies.

@blendmaster:

It's not a single fan that's causing trouble. All of my fans keep running without even pressing the normal power button on the front. When i plug in the cable and turning the power supply on the fans start to run and won't stop again.

@Quarks:

I can exclude the too hot thingy. I didn't use the computer for several days now (wasn't able to test the power supply before) and i even haven't put the sides of my case back on.

I also would exclude the contact (but you never know   :Rolling Eyes:  ) because i tried my power supply in the other computer for about four times (with starting, using and shutting down the other computer).

Grrr... i use computers for a pretty long time now and i never had such an error. My tips still goes for the mainboard. What would you say?? I think i have to get it out of the computer and test another one (no idea where i should get one without paying for it right now... i had when all my friends are on vacation   :Confused:  ).

----------

## alkan

It is far fetched, but you can try resetting the bios. It is usually a jumper or remove the battery and wait several minutes before replacing it ( don't forget to disconnect power supply from main board while doing this, the little electricity from power supply capacitors may prevent the resetting).

Althougt the symptoms were different I had a similar problem, resetting bios solved the problem.

Another suggestion, that worked for me several times when computer wouldn't turn on (usually on old computers), is that you remove all the hardware including memory, hard drives, cd roms, floppy drive, video card, keyboard, mouse, monitor, fans and all the pci cards. then try turning it on (the bare mainboard), if it works (I mean if you hear a few beeps meaning some necessary hardware is missing or power light goes on), start installing one hardware at a time  starting from memory then keyboard then video card then one hard drive and so on. I don't have to tell you that for each step you have to turn off , install the hardware and then turn it on. This procedure  either works or help you identify the buggy hardware including main board.

Please applly my suggestions with care at your own risk.

----------

## blendmaster

do the fans turn on when you plug the PSU in or when you push the power button? if they come on when you push the power button on the computer, it could be that the fans come on as expected but the mobo is broke and wont turn on. but if this were true, the cd drives and other stuff like that would turn on too. you have a very strange problem. i would just keep swapping stuff until you find the problem.

----------

## VisionD

Hi guys,

first: thx for your replies!

This IS kind of a really strange problem. The fans don't just wait to turn on until i press the power button on the front. There is this little switch on the power supply itself (on the back saying 1 or 0) and when you switch from 0 to 1 the fans start running... this is what i call strange. Sounds like a power supply error but that stupid thing runs in another system!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

@alkan: Resetting the BIOS is a pretty good idea. I think i will try this next (even if i hadn't changed the settings, this problem is odd enough). I don't really think that it could be the other stuff in my computer, because then i wouldn't understand why my fans are running without turning on the computer but i will also try this.

The absolut strangest thing about that is that the fans seem not to be running as normal. It's like they are running at half the speed they normally do. I have a fan for my CPU which can be calibrated but i know how it sounds running the lowest possible performance and this is far beyond that...

Man, i really repaired many computers in my life and i saw some disgusting stuff   :Wink:  But this one seems to be a case for the X - files   :Shocked: 

Still trying out to find that stupid error

VisionD

----------

## alkan

I suggested removing the other hardware because a "switching power supply" (that is kind of supply unit computers use) may not start functioning properly under certain conditions. May be one of your hardware overloading it. And it never reaches proper operation conditions. That may also explain why your fans running while it is off. These power supplies provides power even when the computer is off.

Still I am not  sure, if you have a multimeter you may want to measure  voltages on power supply cables, especially +12 and +5 volts.

----------

## Quarks

So you say there are calibratable fans in your system. are they auto-calibrated by temperature? won't solve the problem in booting but maybe give a hint on your running fans.

so at least, how warm is it in your room with the pc? it is not neccesarry that is is very hot out there, the fans might be running by low temerature too. it would at least indicate if your fans are running right or if they could be steared by a broken mainboard?

sorry that I'm still getting on your nerves with temperature   :Wink: 

----------

## VisionD

Hi Quarks,

no problem.  My termometer says it's about 25° Celsius in here. That really shouldn't be too hot. I am living in Germany and i had about 30° C in here and something like this wasn't happening.

Okay, i tried some more stuff. Now my system is standing here in front of me: No HDs, no CDROM, ... nothing is in it except the mainboard and the power supply.... still the same problem.

Mmmmhhh... where can i get a mainboard now?? Will report when i tried that. Hope i won't break my CPU. Even if i unplugged CPU fans from several computers several times without anything happening i hate to do this!! Hope i won't break anything.

Greetz and thanks for all your help

VisionD

----------

## Quarks

Did you "flash" your bios?

If so resetting is not enough, then you have to "reflash" your bios. If possible get the original firmware back on your bios.

----------

## VisionD

Sorry, but i just did a normal reset like plugging out, getting the battery out, adjusting the jumpers and back to the original position, putting the battery back in and trying again (as described in the manual  :Wink: )... NoGo!

I would even try to flash my BIOS, but it don't even run to the point you could flash it. When you switch from 0 to 1 at the power supply the fans are running on very, very low speed (lower than the minimum. I know how the normal sound is because it is not a automatic calibration, you have a wheel to do this at the back of the tower and i use it pretty often). After that the computer doesn't even react when i press the "normal" power button on the front!

Man, this is soo strange. In about an hour i will get me another mainboard. I really hope to fix the problem this way...

Oops, there go another 70...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Quarks

why don't you try a mainboard from "asrock" ?

its similar quality as one from asus and it's cheap! you can get one for less than 30 !

Info from the Company:

```

ASRock Inc., established in 2002, is an energetic company with the combination of technology and humanity. Devoting efforts to bring customers the innovative and reliable motherboards with the design concept of 3C,Creative, Considerate, Cost-effective , ASRock has successfully established a well-known leading brand of the best price-performance motherboard in the industry. 

Facing the constantly changing technologies of motherboard, ASRock will always keep the vision of the future and develop future-proof products upon our 3C design concept to our customers.

It is the commitment to our customers and products, like the sprit presented in our 2004 maxim: 

Fly to The Future with ASRock 

```

(use at your own risk of course   :Cool:  )

----------

## VisionD

Maybe i rethink my choice. Have to read some tests about it first...

Maybe here is another interesting fact. On the back of my power supply is the three way fan control. I tried all the positions now. There is Turbo, Medium and Auto...

... all give the same fan speed right now. Any ideas about that?? I still would think that the power supply got killed somehow but it worked good in the other computer   :Shocked:  I am confused....

----------

## benesm1

Maybe you should try resetting your CMOS. There is a jumber on the mainboard, with which the task could be accomplished. Refer to the MOBO's manual. When resetting the CMOS, the computer must be plugged off the power outlet.

----------

## VisionD

Short answer (because i posted it a few posts earlier)... been there, done that, ... no go.

Here comes a really sad story: My father didn't want to wait for his computer anymore (i still have my NB left   :Twisted Evil:  ) and bought a new mobo.

Guess what, i put it in (just the mobo and the power supply) turned my power supply on (just at the back from 0 to 1 not on the front after giving the computer power) still the same error.

Now i am sitting here, no clue about what to do AND having a brand new mobo in my tower and my old, still functional (!!) mobo, is lying around... and i still can't figure out that stupid error: Fans running on low level just after switching from 0 to 1 on the power supply and  my computer still can't be turned on!

You might say, it's the power supply for sure (because no other s*** is left in my testing system) but i tested it in a different computer and it worked fine...

Man, i am desperated   :Crying or Very sad:  Any ideas???

----------

## Decibels

Boy, this is a weird problem. Especially after replacing the MB and it's still there. I was first going to say, sounds like your computer went into sleep mode and won't wake up. 

I haven't heard you mention any beeps. You probably already know about them from experience. Is there any beep codes and if so have you gone somewhere like http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/sys/beep/index-i.htm to see.

If you have the time, a better synopsis of what you have done in a table might help others solve this for you, instead of filtering thru the thread.

I get this:

```

1) Only fans seem to be running. All fans on and run without pressing power button on case, just have to turn on power supply and they run.

2) Tested PS on another computer and works.

3) Room is 25 celsius and any other heat problems ruled out.

4) Removed all but MB and PS and same problem.

5) Replaced MB.
```

jeopardy music in background

Check the first thing I mentioned on the bios beep codes. If that is ruled out:

1) Possible HD corruption. Boot with a floppy or Gentoo Live CD or Knoppix.

2) Power button on case broke, the PS won't power the MB until it turns on.  The fan thing is weird though.  Check switch out with meter.

3) Reset button on case stuck in wrong position. Can't remember if they are NO or NC, probably depends on manufacture. I haven't tried this, but if can remove the wires that plug into the MB for the reset button might be able to test this or check with meter.

----------

## d_adams

Here's a possible solution: pull the reset wires off the motherboard (usually blue and white) where all the other front panel connections are. Do this with the power cord pulled from the psu. I've seen the reset button stick and cause a system to stay in an endless loop and make everything run, except for booting up to the bios and into the system from there.

Edit: Seems I didn't read the last post, but definitely give this a try.

----------

## benesm1

Yes, this could possibly be. Pull not only the reset cables but also the power button and sleep cables if you use one. The MOBO can be started for instance by interconnecting the two power connectors on the MOBO, where usually the power button cable goes.

----------

## d_adams

 *Quote:*   

> The MOBO can be started for instance by interconnecting the two power connectors on the MOBO, where usually the power button cable goes.

 

For testing this, use a small flat-blade screwdriver to jumper the connection on the motherboard. Just make 100% sure of which ones you are connecting. To start up an ATX board, all it takes is a short touch of the pins. To recap, disconnect the power switch and the reset switch from the motherboard (the tiny wire connectors that go to the front of the box for the buttons) and jumper the power switch to see if it starts and runs. If it does, pull the main power cable and plug in the reset switch and test it again. Next, assuming that works ok, kill the power again, and plug in the power switch  and test it again. One of the switches (power or reset) is probably stuck in the closed position and is continually shorting the connection on the motherboard. This condition won't hurt the board any, but it's a pain to diagnose. Once you find out if one of the switches are bad/defective, you have several options. If it's the power switch, you may just want to purchase a new case. The reset switch can be left disconnected permanently, as it's not really something most people use. The power switch on most ATX boards have a 4 second delay to shut down the system. That is to say, hold in the power switch for 4 seconds and the pc will shut off immeadiately. Same thing as pulling the power cord in the back of the box, but without the effort of reaching around to the back.

----------

## VisionD

Hi folks,

this is kind of nice idea... but i had it myself earlier without reporting (tested it on the old mobo)... sorry for forgetting to report...

Somehow the problem remains. I've plugged both cables (power and reset) off the mobo. Even then, when i just switch from 0 to 1 on the power supply the fans start running. I would try to diagnose the beeps, but it seems that my computer won't even start to this point. I here no beeps (and i know from earlier errors that my BIOS would normally give me some when i do some stupid things and yes, i am waiting long enough  :Wink: ).

I will try the power and reset cable again with the new mobo. I don't reaaly think that it might help to do it again, but it won't hurt also and i have no idea what else i should try...

Will report back.

----------

## VisionD

Okay,

tried it again. I unplugged nearly all (!) the cables. The only things in my computer are:

1. Mainboard

2. CPU with fan

3. PSU

I connected none of the buttons to my mobo. The only things connected are the CPU fan and the cable from the PSU.

Still the same stupid stuff: Switching on the PSU results in a running CPU fan. This time i let the fan run for about 20 seconds.

No beeps or anything. The LED of the mobo is running, but somehow flickering a little bit (don't know how it reacted before) and without pushing a power button (which is not connected anymore!!!). The fan starts running (on a way too low level, rpm are much less then they are normally and also without pushing the power button!!) and doesn't stop until i turn off the PSU.

I just noticed that the warranty is still remaining for about a half year. I think i have to send them some parts of my computer ( just bought the pieces and build it my own) but i don't really know which ones because i still can't figure out the error...

This really drives me mad!!!

----------

## John5788

i dont know if this has been suggested or tried before, didnt read the whole thread.

did u try another PSU in your computer?

----------

## benesm1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212430

----------

## Decibels

Yes, he already put the ps in another computer and worked. The memory 'should' give a bios beep if bad.  Yes, try an eliminate the case further like mentioned. If that doesn't work --->

Alrighty then, for my next test you will need: 

1) Dead chicken

2) A live goat

3) 5 paw-paw seeds

4) A voodoo priest.

Take the Dead Chicken,...

----------

## monkeyhead

so you stripped it down to the power supply and the main board and it didn't work. then you plugged in another main board and it didn't work. but when you tried the power supply in another computer it worked. that's awfully suspect.

did you swap the processor over when you tried the other main board? or did you use a different processor with it?

my two guesses without being able to put my grubby paws on it are the processor got fried, or like some other people were suggesting, a faulty on/off switch or reset switch.

does it beep at all when you start? i'd definately look into the beep codes. try pulling the processor and see if you get the correct beep code.

and checking the power switch and reset switch with a multi-meter or ohm meter is an excellent idea. or simply bypass them like one poster suggested.Last edited by monkeyhead on Fri Aug 20, 2004 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VisionD

Dead chick in the right or left hand??

No no, i really shouldn't move near to this computer with a knife in my hand... I don't excactly know what will happpen...

Okay, here comes my question: What excactly are you doing benesm1??  :Wink: 

Back to business. Can't be the memory. I just put it out of the PC. The CPU?? Mmmmh... okay, didn't test this til now but how would the CPU give my fans an advice to run when the power supply is just switched on (I didn't even press the power buttons on the front at all!!) and why would the fan run on low speed (lower than the lowest speed you could adjust normally??)....

There still remains the bad feeling about the PSU. I can't get another one because the only people i know willing to give me the PSU for tryout are out of reach.

But: Yesterday i tried to call the service hotline of my computer online store. A nice automatic voice from a lady told me that after the beep i had to pay 1,24 / min. Okay, that's much but i was willing to pay. Than the beep came and i just got a occupied signal!!! After complaining about that with an email (yeah, they shouldn't add a button called feedback  :Wink: ) a man from the service hotline called today (!! That's what i call service !!). After a conversation about 15 minutes that went like: "Did you try xxx ?", "Yes, i did!" we decided that after putting everything out of the pc AND trying a brandnew mobo it would be best to try a new PSU. Now he sends me a retoure sticker and i will send my PSU to get a new one with my warranty. It's a pretty good service, i think...

... but i will send about 2-3 pages about the stuff i already tried and need to tell them that they have to try the PSU hard enough, because it worked in another system. I hope to fix this this way (say goodbye for about 6 weeks to my PSU *sniff* )...

I am so confused. I just have to try all stuff... but that stupid goat keeps running away from me   :Twisted Evil: 

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## VisionD

Hi monkeyhead,

how could the processor, if fried, tell all my fans to run and run after switching the power supply on (without pressing the power button on the front)??

It couldn't be the power and reset button. I plugged them out before.

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## Quarks

Very strange at all. I'm regarding forward to your PSU beeing back. I hope it will solve your problem.

----------

## benesm1

Hmm... you should always try all alternatives. Better know which components are good or bad. If you want to debug your BIOS settings or try to boot, you need at least PSU, MOBO, CPU, RAM and maybe VGA in operating condition. That's why I wrote about the CPU...   Maybe there is a problem with the PSU <-> motherboard connector.  On the 20pin ATX connector there is one wire dedicated for starting the PSU. If you connect this wire with the ground wire, the PSU will start. I think the consequences are clear. 

I am studying software engineerin on Czech technical university, but I think that this tells nothing about my qualification...

----------

## Decibels

Sorry, forgot another item. Rope

That is to tie the goat up, feed the goat the paw-paw seeds.  Give the voodoo priest the dead chicken. In your condition handling the knife would not be a good idea, he knows what he is doing.   :Wink: 

Too bad you don't leave around here, I just took a 300W ps out of my computer and put a 500W in there for the new video card.

----------

## VisionD

Hi,

@benesm1: Studying computer science myself this isn't a really good argument  :Wink: . There are still so many poeple in this forum knowing more about that stuff than i do.

I didn't want to question your competence by discussing the problem. Asking, "What excactly are you doing?" wasn't about the content of your post, it just was about "why do i have to follow a link, which links me back to the beginning of my post?"  :Wink: . At least it should just be a joke. I am sorry if it didn't sound like that. Believe me, i really appreciate any help i get!

The strange thing is that i tried the PSU in another (but weaker)  system and it worked pretty well. This way i think (and HOPE) that i didn't kill my new mobo either. Anyways, this problem would also be fixed by sending back the PSU. Hope these guys just send a new one pretty quick without arguing  (so i can keep testing).

Greetz

VisionD

P.S.: After getting the rope i still have to get a bablefish because i just can't understand what this stupid voodoo doctor is trying to tell me... (pointing at my computer saying "no,no" and starting to shiver, stupid doctor!!)

----------

## roothorick

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> i have a really serious problem with one of my computers. Yesterday i turned it off and it just didn't really turn off. The fan kept running. After pulling the plug and putting it back in the fan keeps running again... and then the real problem appeared. I just couldn't turn it on again...
> 
> 

 

It's a hardware issue. The power light doesn't come on, right? If you're lucky, you can open the case on it, rearrange something, and it'll start working like magic again. Look for loose screws or power plugs that are close to the side of the case. If you can't fix it that way one piece of hardware or another has failed, and you should go through the process of removing every "optional" piece of hardware, one by one, and testing the system in between, until it boots. If it suddenly starts booting, throw out the last piece of hardware you removed from it, and replace it. If it still isn't booting, have the computer professionally serviced and expect a large bill. If it came to that it'd probably be cheaper to buy a new system.

----------

## VisionD

Hi roothorick,

thx for your answer but (no offense) i think you should read the threads before answering next time.

We tried nearly everything and the only stuff left in case is the mobo, CPU (with fan) and the PSU. Nothing is left to throw out  :Wink: 

Not expecting a too high bill because claiming for warranty

VisionD

----------

## benesm1

Hi, 

I said that if you study somewhere is not an argument at all   :Very Happy:   I wanted to express that I am probably not a complete noob  :Smile: 

I  founded a new toppic by an error. 

Have you tried to switch on your motherboard when both the MOBO and PSU were out of the case anyway? (sorry to ask)

little offtopic: The anger of gods struck me today too. The complete electroinstalation in my apartment burned out when I wasn't at home and I had three hour blackout. Even the server's UPS discharged and the server was shut down after sooooo many days  :Crying or Very sad: 

Well. Good luck with the new PSU.

----------

## monkeyhead

 *VisionD wrote:*   

> how could the processor, if fried, tell all my fans to run and run after switching the power supply on (without pressing the power button on the front)??

 

well, i assume the processor has some kind of circuit for temp checking (resistance changes based on temperature) and if that isn't working properly and the fan is getting a faulty reading and starting up. i'm just guessing this since two board reacted the same way based on the assumption you used the same processor in both boards. i didn't realize that you were using the PSU in a weaker system. i'd definately still hold out on that as a the culprit.

i have a similar setup to you and the onboard ethernet card still retains power after pressing the on/off switch on the front of the case (i'm guessing for wake on lan). the only way to turn off the entire computer is to turn off the power supply with the switch on it, or to unplug it, so regardless of what that case switch is doing, some power is still being let through the supply.

----------

## yuza

Well I have read all the thread and it seems to me (sorry if I am wrong), that you still haven't tried what john5788 said. Have you tried a PSU from a working computer into the non working one? If i gather correctly you have tried the other way round (non working computer's PSU into a working computer). Don't know if it makes any sense... but since you have tried all the possible permutations you might want to take a look at this one   :Wink: 

----------

## RangerDude

How are the fans connected? To the mobo or the power outlets of the PSU?

The PSU always provides the mobo with +5V, on or off. Maybe a faulty CPU could shortwire the mobo to turn on in such a misterious way. Then the fans would start but the system wouldn't boot because of the dead CPU.

Another theory could be your case material. I've had problems with my own case inducting currents along it. I would get zapped when touching warious places. No need to tell that it is a very unwanted situation. High current 220V AC can induct currents in nearby metals.

Both theories would be rather unlikely, but then again, your problem is very strange. Hope you figure it out.

Edit: Also, check the CPU fan. If the rpm-wire isn't working the mobos may refuse to start.

----------

## d_adams

 *Quote:*   

> The strange thing is that i tried the PSU in another (but weaker) system and it worked pretty well. This way i think (and HOPE) that i didn't kill my new mobo either.

 

Do you still have the "weaker" system available? If you do, pull the psu out of it and just lay the (Athlon) motherboard on a table, install the cpu, memory and video card on it. Plug in that other psu from the weak system and try to boot it up by jumpering the power connector (where the front panel switch would be connected). Even though the psu from the weaker system might only be rated at 200 watts or less, it will still be enough to turn on the board and fire it up. Where it will die is when you start hooking up all the extras, like hard drives, etc. I still have a 185 watt psu that will start everything in my house except my smp machines (a dual athlon and a dual opteron, both of which require 550 watt psu's and won't run correctly on anything less than that). It's worth a shot anyways, and you've tried everything else. Who knows, it might even fire up and work, thus proving the old psu just started to get too weak to run it anymore.

----------

## Decibels

 *RangerDude wrote:*   

> Another theory could be your case material. I've had problems with my own case inducting currents along it. I would get zapped when touching warious places. No need to tell that it is a very unwanted situation. High current 220V AC can induct currents in nearby metals.
> 
> 

 

I would highly doubt if your case had much of any current induced in it. Static charge would be the culprit. Static charge can be very high voltage, but current is miniscule. Even 1 amp can kill you. Think of static charge from a rug and you get zapped when grab something. Very high voltage, very low low current. 

Unless your talking about an industrial setting, I doubt if the current in the line he plugs the computer into is not more than 15-20 amps probably at 120 VAC.

----------

## RangerDude

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Unless your talking about an industrial setting, I doubt if the current in the line he plugs the computer into is not more than 15-20 amps probably at 120 VAC.

 

I know a flowing current from a static discharge.

This was a barely noticable vibrating and teasing feeling when touching expecially small metal thingies of the case.

I'm not saying I'm a 100% certain it was current, but I really beleive it was.

Remember we are in Europe. We use 220V AC over here. Agreed, the inducted currents would be very low in magnitude, but never the less, present. There is no need for lots of amp before you can feel it, just like static discharges.

I pretty sure I felt the 50Hz hum in my hand.

You must, however, agree that 220V AC with like 5-8 amps rather easely could induce current in nearby metal, expecially in case of bad curcuit/wiring?

----------

## Decibels

I knew Europe used 50hz, but wasn't sure on the voltage. So how are you assuming it was induced? Capacitive or Inductive?

Yes, I agree that what you describe certainly sounds like current to me, rather than a static charge.  Did you ever find the problem??  Since voltage is  just a potential and still something that would need fixed. I would worry much much more about a current found running around in the wild.  Hope you found the problem and got rid of it!! 

Here is a little info on humans and currents:

```
Current level

(in milliamperes)            Probable effect on human body

  1 mA                     Perception level. Slight tingling sensation. Still dangerous under certain                             conditions.

  5 mA                     Slight shock felt; not painful but disturbing. Average individual can let                               go. However, strong  involuntary reactions to shocks in this range may lead                             to injuries.

6-30 mA                    Painful shock, muscular control is lost. This is called the freezing                                   current or "let-go" range.

50-150 mA                  Extreme pain, respiratory arrest, severe muscular contractions. Individual                             cannot let go.  Death is possible.

1000-4300 mA               Ventricular fibrillation (the rhythmic pumping action of the heart ceases.)                             Muscular contraction and nerve damage occur. Death is most likely.

10,000 mA                  Cardiac arrest, severe burns and probable death.
```

From: osha link  Take into consideration also this chart is for 60Hz, which is worse on the heart than 50Hz.

But I guess were getting a little off topic. Probably need to wait until he get's his power supply back or check it out with another like d_adams mentions.

----------

## RangerDude

I never found the problem before I moved. It seems to be away now. The computer is also on a carper now.

I found this on google. Maybe my old appartments had faulty power installations. But then again, I didn't experienced violent zaps as descibed.

I really can't say what it was, I never bothered too much about it. It could have been very many things. I just beleive it was the result of a nearby AC wire inducting current in the case that could have acted like som kind of squared coil.

Btw, that current table doesn't say much. There are so many variables when a human get electrocuted. Mostly body resistance and conductivity of the bodyparts in contact. But the numbers are funny though. The most interesting is the dielectric breakdown of the body skin, thats why static discharges can hurt you.

But yes, this is veryvery offtopic.  :Smile: 

VisionD should try more PSU/mb combinations. His problem should be resolvable.

----------

## VisionD

Hi guys,

sorry for not replying. Right now i am preparing for a test in university.

Okay, here we go. A retoure sticker arrived today. I think they will replace my PSU in some while. When it's back and i tried it out i will report back.

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## Quarks

Probably your PSU is already sent away but I got a last stupid idea while re-reading the whole topic.

You said you bought the pieces on your own an it was discussed that there could be static charge in your box.

I trust your ability in building pcs (because it worked before) but are you sure that your mobo is not connectet to any metal pieces of your box?

I know there are small plastic pieces (don't know their name in english   :Rolling Eyes:  ) for preventing this where the mobo is connected to your box with screws. Just missing one of them could resolve in a short circuit of course.

Sorry for asking such dump questions but everyone started to think about nearly unpossible errors    :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Decibels

 *Quarks wrote:*   

> I know there are small plastic pieces (don't know their name in english   ) for preventing this where the mobo is connected to your box with screws. 

 

There are various names. The most common one is 'standoffs'.

I was looking at the thread again the other day and thinking, "Hurry up and get the ps back to him."

----------

## VisionD

Hi guys,

thanks for all of your advices. My computer is running happily again.

The send me a brand new PSU, i plugged it in and everything was running fine again. Even after waiting some time it is a big release that none of the other parts (like HD, graphic adapter, ...) got hurt.

I am pretty happy now and the PC is up and running.

Here comes a last suggestion: If you live in Germany and if you are about to buy a PC in an online store, try km-elektronik.de. They really made me a happy day with replacing my hardware without any arguing (Had problems with others before).

Conclusion: Seems like my PC needed a bit more power than the PC i tried the PSU in. Don´t excactly know why (and it doesn´t really satisfy me this way) but everything runs fine again.

Greetz and thx again for all the help

VisionD

----------

## r4v5

you've tried swapping the power supply to another board, and that worked strangely enough.

But what about trying a different power supply in the box you need running?

The one from the known-working system, for instance. Try swapping them and let us know how that goes.

----------

## Quarks

@ VisionD

Nice work. Was strange enough. Beeing to weak is a known problem of PSUs in high end PCs. I'm glad you made it...   :Cool: 

@ r4v5

I think nothing matters any more, the box is running again and we all got an answer to this strange prolem.

----------

